# Are you using a HDMI hub or switch?



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

Folks...

My Sony CRT HD TV has only one HDMI port. I now own two HDMI devices, with more on the way. So I googled "HDMI Hub" and "HDMI Switch" and started reading. For my application, all my HDMI devices are in the same place, so I have no need for long runs. I am thinking a 4 port hub or switch will do me for now.

I see stuff that look OK on paper. I was wondering if anyone has some personal experience with a hub or a switch they would like to share. Also, maybe someone knows of a forum where this stuff is discussed.

Thanks in advance.

mraroid


----------



## richbogrow (Nov 13, 2006)

mraroid said:


> Folks...
> 
> My Sony CRT HD TV has only one HDMI port. I now own two HDMI devices, with more on the way. So I googled "HDMI Hub" and "HDMI Switch" and started reading. For my application, all my HDMI devices are in the same place, so I have no need for long runs. I am thinking a 4 port hub or switch will do me for now.
> 
> ...


Try monoprice.com


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

I have used a DigiMedia HDMI switch for about 6 months. It works perfectly with my DVD player and with the 622 (especially now that the third 622 HDMI has been working!)

You can do a google for options. I got mine about 6 months ago on E-bay for a little over $100. Even came with a little remote.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Monoprice.com 5x1 $100. Works great. Their cables are best value too.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

kikkenit2 said:


> Monoprice.com 5x1 $100. Works great. Their cables are best value too.


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1011002&p_id=2777&seq=1&format=2&style=
Pretty cheap at $98.73
Only issue is with PS3's, they only work on port 5, other than that it's great.


----------



## loves2watch (Mar 27, 2006)

Why HDMI and not component video? Component is just as good but you will have to connect the audio separately. The HDMI connector is problematic and will/does include content control which is bad for all.


----------



## plarmigan (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there any difference b/t the $98 *5x1 enhanced switch *and the $28 *2x1 manual HDMI switch *on monoprice's website? I only need 2 switches and not 5, but will pay the extra money if there will be a difference in picture quality.

I would post the link, but since is my 1st post, it will not allow me to - sorry.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

loves2watch said:


> Why HDMI and not component video? Component is just as good but you will have to connect the audio separately. The HDMI connector is problematic and will/does include content control which is bad for all.


By design, component can never be as good as HDMI. Component is analog, HDMI is digital. Some vendors don't completely comply with HDMI specs and that causes problems but that is a vendor design fault and not a problem with HDMI.

Its true that a lot of people can't tell the difference between the picture that the two connections give but a lot of that has to do with their poorly (on not) calibrated HDTV sets. Poorly designed cables are the biggest cause of HDMI connector problems.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

plarmigan said:


> Is there any difference b/t the $98 *5x1 enhanced switch *and the $28 *2x1 manual HDMI switch *on monoprice's website? I only need 2 switches and not 5, but will pay the extra money if there will be a difference in picture quality.
> 
> I would post the link, but since is my 1st post, it will not allow me to - sorry.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Welcome to DBSTalk plarmigan.

The biggest difference in the switches, besides 2 vs 5 inputs is that the 2 input switch is 'manual'. This means you need to get up and hit a button to switch inputs, vs having a remote to do it. If you want to automatic the switching in a universal remote you need to make sure you get a switch that has an IR port and preferably supports discrete codes for each input.


----------



## plarmigan (Jan 8, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk plarmigan.
> 
> The biggest difference in the switches, besides 2 vs 5 inputs is that the 2 input switch is 'manual'. This means you need to get up and hit a button to switch inputs, vs having a remote to do it. If you want to automatic the switching in a universal remote you need to make sure you get a switch that has an IR port and preferably supports discrete codes for each input.


Thanks for the reply Rob! As far as getting up and switching the input manually w/out a remote, I do not mind at all. I just wanted to make sure the "enhanced" 3x1 & 5x1 switches would not provide better picture quality than the basic $28 2x1? If not, then the 2x1 will work perfect and the price is even better. I will be using two 1.5 ft and one 3 ft HDMI cables from monoprice's site if it makes any differnence. Thanks.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

loves2watch said:


> Why HDMI and not component video? Component is just as good but you will have to connect the audio separately. The HDMI connector is problematic and will/does include content control which is bad for all.


I have two 622s. One is connected HDMI and one is component. HDMI is far superior.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hound said:


> I have two 622s. One is connected HDMI and one is component. HDMI is far superior.


I think a lot of this depends on the TV it's being plugged into. I too have 2 622s, one HDMI and one component and the difference is pretty tiny. The one on HDMI is slightly crisper than the one on component, other than that they are pretty darn even. In fact I prefer the component output for watching SD content, it tends to help hide a few of the flaws/artifacts in the SD streams.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I decided on getting a video processor to control my switching. Sure, it was more than $100, but I now have my 622 HD, 622 SD, DVD, CD, Xbox, Camcorder, digital camera all connected to one input to my TV! OK, the CD really isn't...

I got the Key Digital iSync through a Power Buy at AVSforums. In addition to all the switching, it also cleans up the input signals and upconverts, interlaces, and other technical stuff and then outputs it in 1080p which my Mitsu handles neatly.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

dmspen said:


> I decided on getting a video processor to control my switching. Sure, it was more than $100, but I now have my 622 HD, 622 SD, DVD, CD, Xbox, Camcorder, digital camera all connected to one input to my TV! OK, the CD really isn't...
> 
> I got the Key Digital iSync through a Power Buy at AVSforums. In addition to all the switching, it also cleans up the input signals and upconverts, interlaces, and other technical stuff and then outputs it in 1080p which my Mitsu handles neatly.


dmspen....

Thanks for your post. I just joined AVS after reading the above. Is this the unit you bought:

http://sewelldirect.com/hdmi-component-composite-s-video-switch.asp

Do you have to pay extra to AVI to join a buying club, or can you do that just by being a member?

Thanks for the good info.

mraroid


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

FWIW....I have the monoprice 5 X 1. I only need 2 inputs currently, but figured at that price I would have the necessary ports for additional peripherals such as xbox when it has HDMI. I use it with a 622, and an Oppo DVD, controlled by a Harmony 670. One click switches everything seamlessly. Doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Mraroid,
Yes, that's the unit I purchased. www.AVSforum.com is a forum for home theaters stuff. They have power buys which are special deals offered to members. There are two levels of membership. Free, just register, and a paid membership. Each membership level has its own power buy deals. I got the processor through the basic membership. It was $750. Quite the deal. It dramatically improved the SD signal coming out of my ViP622. My new Mitsu is native 1080p resolution so I have the processor set for a 1080p output. Pretty cool stuff. Once its set up, you just switch your video/audio ports with the remote and your done. Did I mention it switches the audio also?


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Mraroid,
> Yes, that's the unit I purchased. www.AVSforum.com is a forum for home theaters stuff. They have power buys which are special deals offered to members. There are two levels of membership. Free, just register, and a paid membership. Each membership level has its own power buy deals. I got the processor through the basic membership. It was $750. Quite the deal. It dramatically improved the SD signal coming out of my ViP622. My new Mitsu is native 1080p resolution so I have the processor set for a 1080p output. Pretty cool stuff. Once its set up, you just switch your video/audio ports with the remote and your done. Did I mention it switches the audio also?


Wow! I found it on the web for $1,750.00 plus postage. So $750 is truly a fine deal you made. I just hate it when I find quality equipment. Once I read about it, and find good reviews, I can never down grade. It is good to know that you can see an improvements in SD. I will defiantly start looking into switches like this.

Thank you.

mraroid


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

derwin0 said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1011002&p_id=2777&seq=1&format=2&style=
> Pretty cheap at $98.73
> Only issue is with PS3's, they only work on port 5, other than that it's great.


That's a steal!

I went to the local Fry's and the cheapest one the had was a 2 port unit with no remote. It was a $100!

My Vizio has 2 HDMI inputs which are both used now, but as I get more HDMI goodies this will come in handy.

Definitely bookmarking this bad boy!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's my HDMI switch.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Here's my HDMI switch.


Gez! So, what is the model numbe of that bad boy? What does it retail for? 
My surround sound unit will not do THX. Maybe it is time to upgrade.

Thanks

mraroid


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

mdgolf said:


> FWIW....I have the monoprice 5 X 1. I only need 2 inputs currently, but figured at that price I would have the necessary ports for additional peripherals such as xbox when it has HDMI. I use it with a 622, and an Oppo DVD, controlled by a Harmony 670. One click switches everything seamlessly. Doesn't get much easier than that.


Just ordered one of these and it was delivered today. Works with both my ViP622's flawlessly, as well as the Oppo DVD player I picked up. Well worth the money.

The only thing I hate is the lights on the front, the red lights are really bright when you are looking at it off-angle. However a little piece of electrical tape fixed that problem =)

Setting it up with my Harmony 880 was a piece of cake as soon as I figured out where to find the switch in the Harmony database.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

mraroid said:


> Gez! So, what is the model numbe of that bad boy? What does it retail for?
> My surround sound unit will not do THX. Maybe it is time to upgrade.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


1500.00 Retail.
It has the Faroudja® DCDi® HD Video Scaler 
It's da bomb 

Product link
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/v3/pg/product/details/0,,2076_310069789_310985784,00.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That's an amazing box for the money. I'm also amazed that it weighs in at only 35 pounds. I have one of these http://www.harmankardon.com/product...guage=ENG&cat=&prod=AVR 7200&sjump=ps&#active
which weighs in at 60 pounds. I like yours better.  The only problem I see with yours is no 1080P capability in the scaler. This could be a potential problem down the line. But, it's still better than the scaler that is in mine (none).


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

ssmith10pn said:


> Here's my HDMI switch.


That's f'ing bad-ass! :drool:


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Just ordered one of these and it was delivered today. Works with both my ViP622's flawlessly, as well as the Oppo DVD player I picked up. Well worth the money.
> 
> The only thing I hate is the lights on the front, the red lights are really bright when you are looking at it off-angle. However a little piece of electrical tape fixed that problem =)
> 
> Setting it up with my Harmony 880 was a piece of cake as soon as I figured out where to find the switch in the Harmony database.


I had read that about the lights...but all my equipment is in another room so I don't face that issue.

I had the harmony 880, but switched to the 670. I didn't like the button positions for DVR functions on the 880...too near the bottom rather than center and above.

The 670 isn't as sexy and doesn't have a rechargeable battery, but I just bought a set of AAA rechargeables. Other than that, the functions are the same.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> 1500.00 Retail.


I see the VSX-74TXVi for sale on the net for $950 to $1100. The VSX-72TXV I could not find available. Places said "out of stock".

Amazon did have the VSX -1016TXV-K for $458.57 plus free shipping:

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-VSX-1...s_1/103-7377432-9974232?ie=UTF8&s=electronics

I don't know the line well enough to tell the difference between all of them. I do know the VSX-72TXV will do a auto set up based on the surroundings of the room it is in. Maybe some of the others will also; I dono....

mraroid


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

mraroid said:


> I see the VSX-74TXVi for sale on the net for $950 to $1100. The VSX-72TXV I could not find available. Places said "out of stock".
> 
> Amazon did have the VSX -1016TXV-K for $458.57 plus free shipping:
> 
> ...


I thought the link I posted was a VSX-84TXSi I paid "0.00" since we are a fairly high volume Elite dealer 

When a new one comes out I'll get it and sell this one as a demo. 

We sell Sunfire too but they haven't stepped up to HDMI yet.


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

Getting back to the original post (and for those of us who don't have that much to spend on exotic systems), here is a link to geeks.com. Got the mailing today (1/24):

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?in...daily_html-_-24JAN07_GEEKMP4-_-GEEKMP4product


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Just ordered one of these and it was delivered today. Works with both my ViP622's flawlessly, as well as the Oppo DVD player I picked up. Well worth the money.
> 
> The only thing I hate is the lights on the front, the red lights are really bright when you are looking at it off-angle. However a little piece of electrical tape fixed that problem =)
> 
> Setting it up with my Harmony 880 was a piece of cake as soon as I figured out where to find the switch in the Harmony database.


Rob, I've got the monoprice 5X1 on it's way. Do you happen to recall any of the details on how you found the harmony codes for this thing? I hate how they have that site set up, the stupidity makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Amherst said:


> Rob, I've got the monoprice 5X1 on it's way. Do you happen to recall any of the details on how you found the harmony codes for this thing? I hate how they have that site set up, the stupidity makes my skin crawl.


Sure, when you go to add the device you pick the type 'Amplifier' and then under that pick 'Audio/Video Switch' and then manufacturer 'Monoprice'. In fact the example model they automatically bring up is the 5x1 HDMI switch, the HDX-501.

The issue I had was pretty much my fault. I was watching TV while I did this and was only reading the Categories, and didn't take the time to look at the sample devices to the right. If I had I would have seen audio/video switch right away under amplifier and been on my way.

Instead, I spent about 10 minutes hunting through other categories before going to Amplifier.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Rob, I'm sure you have saved some frustration.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Rob, thanks. That was perfect timing for me. I got the Harmony 800 earlier this week and the Monoprice switch came yesterday.

I hope to be set up and running before the end of the day, but I am getting a new TV today too.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Sure, when you go to add the device you pick the type 'Amplifier' and then under that pick 'Audio/Video Switch' and then manufacturer 'Monoprice'. In fact the example model they automatically bring up is the 5x1 HDMI switch, the HDX-501.
> 
> The issue I had was pretty much my fault. I was watching TV while I did this and was only reading the Categories, and didn't take the time to look at the sample devices to the right. If I had I would have seen audio/video switch right away under amplifier and been on my way.
> 
> Instead, I spent about 10 minutes hunting through other categories before going to Amplifier.


I thought the site, given the breadth of users that will utilize it was fine.

I programmed all my gear including my HDMI switch in 5 mins, made 1 revision and I was done. One cool thing was when I returned the 880 for the 670, all I had to do was change the remote model and all my settings were automatically imported into the 670. Suhweeet!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

mdgolf said:


> I thought the site, given the breadth of users that will utilize it was fine.
> 
> I programmed all my gear including my HDMI switch in 5 mins, made 1 revision and I was done. One cool thing was when I returned the 880 for the 670, all I had to do was change the remote model and all my settings were automatically imported into the 670. Suhweeet!


Like I said, it was my fault =) I didn't read all the columns before searching for the switch. If I had I would have gone right to the correct section and been done. That's what I get for being in a hurry and not paying attention.

Everything I go in to add or change a device or activity with the Logitech software I am amazed at how easy it is. Like in the case of adding this switch I also swapped out my DVD player for an Oppo 981HD and after I updated my remote everything worked exactly as it had before. To my wife nothing had changed, remote wise, even though I now I an HDMI switch in the mix and a new DVD player.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

mraroid said:


> I see the VSX-74TXVi for sale on the net for $950 to $1100. The VSX-72TXV I could not find available. Places said "out of stock".
> 
> Amazon did have the VSX -1016TXV-K for $458.57 plus free shipping:
> 
> ...


Do you guys know if this receiver will work with my 5.1 speaker setup?

Meaning will it down-mix to 5.1?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

INHUMANITY said:


> Do you guys know if this receiver will work with my 5.1 speaker setup?
> 
> Meaning will it down-mix to 5.1?


Yes it will. The surround back outputs are assignable. They can either be the 6th and 7th channels, Bi Amp for front Left and Right, B Speakers, or a Multi Zone output.


----------

